# Using Wyze Camera RTSP Firmware with OBS



## DesertBow (Jun 14, 2020)

I was successful in using  Wyze Cam v2 with the RTSP firmware with OBS through this configuration with a 'Media Source'.

After you flash your Wyze Cam with the update firmware here, use the following configuration:
- Uncheck Local File
- Input: rtsp://username:password@192.168.x.x:554/live
- Input format: ffplay

substitute above with the username and password you configured through the Wyze App, Advanced Settings/RTSP. 
Replace 192.168.x.x with your IP address.


----------



## KoRnBoy82 (Jul 30, 2020)

Fine this worked but how do you remove display lag and correct framerate?


----------



## Peerluk (Sep 1, 2020)

It does work indeed but I get at least 5 seconds delay in obs when I use that. 

Is there a way to make that better?


----------



## PTLPianoman (Nov 11, 2020)

I was also successful in adding a RTSP media source with my WyzeCam v2 camera.  The camera works great through the Wyze app but is very laggy and locks completely in obs.  Have plenty of bandwidth on my broadband router so I don't think its a wireless issue.  My question is what should the 'Network Buffering', & 'Reconnect Delay' be set to and will it help in lagging problems.  Also what does 'Seekable' do?  Love the Wyze Cam but unusable if I cannot solve the lag issue.


----------

